# Change Default Google country



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

When I search with the inbuilt Google search bar in Firefox and it uses Google Philippines (http://www.google.com.ph/webhp?hl=en)
as the default search instead of Google Australia.
How do I change it to search Google.com.au?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Click on the link you provided. To the right of the box click 'Preferences'. Select, 'Search for pages written in any language (Recommended)'. Or whatever you want. The setting is saved in a cookie. Deleting cookies when closing Firefox will also reset this.


moper


----------

